# Using ACSI Discount Card in UK



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I see from the 2013 edition there are now forty-odd Sites in UK which accept the Card.

Has anyone used the card in UK in the past? I was wondering what payment arrangements the Sites require, given that the cards are worth "Euros"

Eg can you pay with a Euro Credit Card (eg Caxton) or is the cost calculated on the basis of the exchange rate at the time and converted to £'s.

People's experiences woulkd be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes I have used my ACSI card a fair bit in the UK.

Last year my friend got ACSI for the first time, and he saved the cost on our first night, I think, and certainly after two nights.

From memory we used Polmanter Site in St Ives where normal price would have been around £25 I think, and we paid £13.50. Don't hold me to exact prices.

I get mine direct from ACSI and the books and card arrived today by post. Just put the books in the van so can't refer to them, but we used two or three ACSI sites in Cornwall, another good one being near Lostwithiel.

Great deal even if you just stay in the UK

HTH

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry Telbell, forgot the other bit.

The sites just do the conversion at the rate shown in the book, and we paid by our usual credit cards in good old GBP.

Paul


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Tried to use it at Erwlon campsite in Llandovery but was informed that it was a no no, the campsite charges £16 as a norm so there wouldn't be any monies to be saved. Also told that the MHF discount no longer applied !!!!

Martin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Paul.

Martin- 16 Euros (the most expensive ACSI rate) would equate to less then £16 so what was their rationale for suggesting there'd be no saving??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just looked up one at random - Greenhill Farm Leisure Park ( p 428) and they charge £16 in low season without the ACSI card and 16 euros with it so, based on the exchange rate given in the book ( £1=1.25 euros) you'd be getting a pitch for £12.80. A reasonable saving I reckon.

G


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

rotorywing said:


> Tried to use it at Erwlon campsite in Llandovery but was informed that it was a no no, the campsite charges £16 as a norm so there wouldn't be any monies to be saved. Also told that the MHF discount no longer applied !!!!
> 
> Martin


So why do they offer the ACSI Card then??? They need to be reported to ACSI for misselling. But that is typical of Erwlon from what I remember some 10 years ago!


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I understood the difference in exchange rates, its just that they don't offer the option. There are ACSI signs up and when I asked the Warden for ACSI rates he phoned Peter [owner] who replied that he didn't do it. I asked for MHF rates but he stated that it had ended 4 years ago !!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> . There are ACSI signs up and when I asked the Warden for ACSI rates he phoned Peter [owner] who replied that he didn't do it.


Ah- different issue then-they may have an ACSI sign up (just means they've been inspected sometime) but unless they have the "CC" sign and are in the Discount book/scheme, they don't do the Discount.

LOads of threads on here discussing the difference


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I used mine. No account was taken of the pound/euro exchange. I paid £16.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If this is Erwlon Caravan & Camping Park at Llandovery, then according to the 2012 ACSI DVD it is an ACSI Discount site, offering a rate of € 16.00 during Periods when card is accepted: 3/1-5/4 16/4-3/5 9/5-31/5 11/6-15/7 11/9-23/12 

It also says " Family Rees offer you a warm welcome! "

I haven't yet received the 2013 book and DVD so can't advise whether they are still in for next year, but based on the above I would suggest this issue of non-adherence is taken up with ACSI themselves since it should have been honoured if within the above 2012 periods.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> If this is Erwlon Caravan & Camping Park at Llandovery, then according to the 2012 ACSI DVD it is an ACSI Discount site, offering a rate of € 16.00 during Periods when card is accepted: 3/1-5/4 16/4-3/5 9/5-31/5 11/6-15/7 11/9-23/12
> 
> It also says " Family Rees offer you a warm welcome! "
> 
> I haven't yet received the 2013 book and DVD so can't advise whether they are still in for next year, but based on the above I would suggest this issue of non-adherence is taken up with ACSI themselves since it should have been honoured if within the above 2012 periods.


I can confirm that the 2013 guide defintely shows it as an ACSI CC site, €16 with more or less the same calendar slots.

Perhaps a few "cost enquiry for 2013" emails would get interesting replies?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I would suggest this issue of non-adherence is taken up with ACSI themselves since it should have been honoured if within the above 2012 periods.


I agree entirely. Sounds like they are on a fiddle by charging £16 instead of the pound equivalent of 16Euros

Edit: However see 
http://www.erwlon.co.uk/prices.php

£13 and £14 for low and mid season-though it says these are April 2010 prices! :?


----------

